# Red squirrel invasion



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I normally wouldn't shoot red squirrels...but, in the past two years they've been nesting in my attic and chewing the wiring and tearing up my insulation...I get rid of one and patch the hole where it broke in and about a week later there is another one (or couple) moved back in. :/























Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey, man...ya gotta do what you've gotta do. At least you were "judicious with your marksmanship". Hopefully word got out to their friends.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Theres a notice on the interwebs by some of the squirrels in his crew.. they put a bounty on your head. Lol


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

pult421 said:


> Theres a notice on the interwebs by some of the squirrels in his crew.. they put a bounty on your head. Lol


Lol... Thanks for the head's up... I'm laying in wait for them ????

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey there, MMW ... Been a long time since I saw a post from you. Hope you and yours are doing well.

Good shooting on those tree rats ... they look like they will be tasty!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Charles said:


> Hey there, MMW ... Been a long time since I saw a post from you. Hope you and yours are doing well.
> 
> Good shooting on those tree rats ... they look like they will be tasty!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Yes Charles, it has been quite a while...and all is good....planning on making a stew when I get enough of these little buggers 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shot.glad your getting back for all the damage they
cause..can be a costly repair..OM


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

display its carcass on a stake to let other reds know of their fate if they decide to take up dwelling in your attic. :devil:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Imperial said:


> display its carcass on a stake to let other reds know of their fate if they decide to take up dwelling in your attic. :devil:


 or he can go to the roof with its head and yell into the wind!!! Im sure the squirrels will get the message then lol


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shooting man!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice slingshot also!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice slingshot also!


Thanks! I made it myself...HDPE...I have a few others, but this one is my fav 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Great slingshot, awesome marksmanship!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh and what ammo? Band set up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

theTurk said:


> Oh and what ammo? Band set up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3/8" steel...single layer TBG tapered from 27mm to 22mm....packs lots of power with a light feeling draw

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Good shooting  !!
I got a question ! 
What is this beautiful slingsvot made of ?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Dark knight said:


> Good shooting  !!
> I got a question !
> What is this beautiful slingsvot made of ?


Thanks...the material I used is called HDPE (high density polyethylene) and is an industrial strength plastic... it's what cutting boards and milk bottles are made from... it's easy to work with and can be cut and shaped using the same methods as wood...

Here are a few others that I have made























Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Dark knight said:
> 
> 
> > Good shooting  !!
> ...


Thanks for the reply 

I bought a cutting board yesterday , i think it is hdpe too , hopefully i can make something good out of it  !


----------

